# Am I eligible for EP



## GoingSouth (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi, this is my first post and I'd like to thank you all for sharing information and idea in this forum. I hope members here can give me ideas about my case: I am VNmese currently living in Vietnam. Last year I set up a joint venture in Singapore with my Singaporean partner to do international trading (I hold 51%). On the biz registration we have a local secretary, but actually she is provided by a service company because we outsource all office work to this service company so we can concentrate in buying and selling, so basically we dont have any local employee on the payroll, only 2 shareholders working for the company. Even though we have not made any profit, but business is moving and need to expand but this year my partner anticipates that he will spend more time outside of Singapore so I am thinking to relocate to Singapore to develop business. Am I eligible for EP in this case, or do we have to hire local employee before I can apply for EP? If I am eligible, what is my chance to be accepted? I have no certificate but have working experiences and we have agreed that if I move to Singapore, company can pay me salary of about SGD 6K per month.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

GoingSouth said:


> Hi, this is my first post and I'd like to thank you all for sharing information and idea in this forum. I hope members here can give me ideas about my case: I am VNmese currently living in Vietnam. Last year I set up a joint venture in Singapore with my Singaporean partner to do international trading (I hold 51%). On the biz registration we have a local secretary, but actually she is provided by a service company because we outsource all office work to this service company so we can concentrate in buying and selling, so basically we dont have any local employee on the payroll, only 2 shareholders working for the company. Even though we have not made any profit, but business is moving and need to expand but this year my partner anticipates that he will spend more time outside of Singapore so I am thinking to relocate to Singapore to develop business. Am I eligible for EP in this case, or do we have to hire local employee before I can apply for EP? If I am eligible, what is my chance to be accepted? I have no certificate but have working experiences and we have agreed that if I move to Singapore, company can pay me salary of about SGD 6K per month.


Without going into details, do some reading here:

EntrePass

or 

Work passes and permits

If you are not qualified but is the investor, you may have to have a high paid up capital, preferably exceeding 2 million US$, and / or pay yourself a pay above 12K per month.

Since you have a corporate secretary, I would suggest reaching out to them, as they would know the current and updated rules and regulations for obtaining EP in your own company.


----------

